# AudioControl ESP-2



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

I see a few of these AudioControl ESP-2 units on ebay
I had one
Pretty cool
Here one of them. But this is the only one I could find that has all the parts.
Seems like an offer wouldnt hurt.
Mint AudioControl ESP-2 VERY RARE Sonic Holography - eBay (item 160558075817 end time Mar-14-11 21:41:08 PDT)


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

If that's who I think it is, judging by his user name, RUN AWAY.

Plus, I have no idea why you'd want this.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea I looked up the username. Apparently they spell there name different. I looked at the feedback. I dont see one thing this person sold that is concerning Audio gear. 
So i dont think its the same person.


I dont want it. Im just saying. Its a neat gizmo I use to have. Maybe someone else might be looking for one.


----------

